# Michel van der Aa's Up Close



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you seen this!? I've never experienced anything like it: a cello concerto that is simultaneously performance art. This piece deservedly won the prestigious Grawemeyer music composition award.

Let's discuss!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would philosophize about this but this clip has my favorite cellist Sol Gabetta in it!

Enough said.

(Note: I used to be a conceptual artist in the visual art world and had an exhibition in NYC downtown once a long time ago. I would have been nice to have music as part of the artwork. I really am huge on those intersections between genres.)


----------

